# eye infection



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

what does it look like when your dog has an eye infection


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Greeny yellow discharge normally. From what I've seen...


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i was wondering because i was feed my boy a few min ago and he came out the house looking like popeye i didnt see any green or yellow discharge


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds like he may have induced some sort of trauma to it, can you see any burst blood vessels or anything? does he seem to be in pain from it? Im definantly no expert, just trying to help.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

depends wht exactly is wrong with the eye , could be red , could be swollen could have discharge could be all the above .


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

he can open his eye when he hear me coming to the kennel or if the he up barking at something. but if just setting there he has it close


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

maybe he got something in it? is it watery at all? you could flush it with some water or saline solution


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

can you take a picture?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

See this thread on how to take care of it.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/37562-gooey-eye-discharge.html


----------



## BullyDoc (Jun 11, 2011)

If you open the lid and the eye is cloudy, or it is running, you really need to get to the doctor asap. Corneal abrasions, ulcers, etc can go from bad to worse very quickly. This is not something that you should have a "wait and see" attitude with. If it is allergies or conjunctivitis he/she should not have discoloration to the eyeball.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost:


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

it all better now guess he just had something n it. i cleaned it 2x a day now its better


----------

